# Polishing because I'm bored.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It's gloomy outside, and my wife went shopping. She did give me a few knives she got from some fly-by-night charity, probably a prison ministry.

The edge was a wreck, but lately my hobby is taking a knife from 10 bucks to 20 dollars and making it a useful cutting tool. To that, the knife I carry for chores is a polished Kershaw Shuffle II.









View attachment 95393


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I’m sitting in the car outside of a doctor’s office while Wifey waits to see the doc. 
Tell me about being bored.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> I'm sitting in the car outside of a doctor's office while Wifey waits to see the doc.
> Tell me about being bored.


There is a quick cure for your situation. It's called "the neighborhood bar".:tango_face_wink:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have not been in a bar for over 40 years. My wife and I had an old bottle of brandy, just in case her dad stopped by. Over the years, we found it--it had evaporated, leaving a gummy residue.

No kidding.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> There is a quick cure for your situation. It's called "the neighborhood bar".:tango_face_wink:


No good. I quit the sauce and have to go to work after the appointment.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

So, herding cats isn't your real job? Yikes, rubbing stuff with a wet rock is my real job. And trust me, they don't give away "Japanese rocks."


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Must be a gun shop close by.


----------

